# NPC bodybuilder arrested ? largest steroid bust ever in Austin, TX



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

NPC bodybuilder arrested – largest steroid bust ever in Austin, TX by Anthony Roberts What do you get when you mix a National Physique Committee bodybuilder with a fetish for guns, suicidal tendencies, a buttload of steroids, and leave him alone in his apartment for weeks at a time? I have no idea, but in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

